# Best mechanical mods for 2015



## Andre (28/9/15)

Your vote is required.

http://ecigarettereviewed.com/vote-for-best-mechanical-mods-2015

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/15)

Andre said:


> Your vote is required.
> 
> http://ecigarettereviewed.com/vote-for-best-mechanical-mods-2015


done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (28/9/15)

this poll is a travesty where is the Dimitri box!.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/9/15)

Andre said:


> Your vote is required.
> 
> http://ecigarettereviewed.com/vote-for-best-mechanical-mods-2015



Done  Reo was third when I voted 




Sprint said:


> this poll is a travesty where is the Dimitri box!.



Because the poll is to determine the *best* mech mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/9/15)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/15)

Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (29/9/15)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (29/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/9/15)

Done. Reo is still 3rd

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (29/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (29/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (29/9/15)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69 (29/9/15)

I don't own a mech,figured I'd support the Reo fans

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (29/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (29/9/15)

The best mod is not even on that list.


----------



## Rudi (29/9/15)

Made my mark... was also looking for the Dimitri box... but oh well


----------



## DoubleD (29/9/15)

zadiac said:


> The best mod is not even on that list.



I cant handle the suspense, do tell?


----------



## zadiac (29/9/15)

The Launcher V2. I had to put it under "Other". Best no fuss tube mod. A new convert of mine is using it now with a dripper. He's loving it.


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

zadiac said:


> The Launcher V2. I had to put it under "Other". Best no fuss tube mod. A new convert of mine is using it now with a dripper. He's loving it.


I had two of those. Sturdy mod. Of course you have 3 votes on there!


----------



## zadiac (29/9/15)

Andre said:


> I had two of those. Sturdy mod. Of course you have 3 votes on there!



And I'll give all 3 to the Launcher V2


----------

